# Amphibia Mod



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Following a recent thread on Amphibia modding, I thought I'd have a go with a bezel replacement... and I'm pretty pleased with the result. This is a Dave Murphy bezel with a Seiko insert (one without digits chosen to calm down the whole thing a bit  ).










The bezel replacement and insert placement is a doodle to be honest and a really quick transformation.

I'd recommend it - as long as you can get your head around spending more on the bezel (from the US) and insert (from Japan) than you did on the watch. 

Anyway, now I have an all-steel bezel, my next challenge is brushing the case.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I really like that


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, looks really good! That dial suddenly makes a lot more sense too :thumbsup:

Well done Dave!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great Draygo, suits the watch perfectly.

I have a new bezel incoming for my blue scuba dude. This is a one of the new style types from Vostok. I was never a fan of the standard amphibia bezel.

Hope my watch looks as good as yours when it's fitted.

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks fantastic! Sets it off very well and looks good on a nato.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.



robert75 said:


> That looks fantastic! ...looks good on a nato.


Don't. Just don't.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL !

Don't mention the NATO, I mentioned it once and I think I got away with it !


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If I could just find a NATO with an American flag pattern woven into it, I would put one on every ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ I have. :lol:

The countdown has begun. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> If I could just find a NATO with an American flag pattern woven into it, I would put one on every ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ I have. :lol:
> 
> The countdown has begun. :wink2:
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying a brain-dead holiday, so...










PS: Not feeling very enthusiastic with watches lately but this mod got me a little excited... Bezel/insert mod and brushed case? Oh yeah, I could see myself going with something like that! Off to take a look at Zenitar shop...


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Renato I purchased to numbered bezel, I'll post some pics when it turns up.

Bay item no. 190707028306


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Renato I purchased to numbered bezel, I'll post some pics when it turns up.
> 
> Bay item no. 190707028306


Cheers mate! But that's not what Dave got, is it? That's the new style Amphibia bezel... I think Dave got a whole new bezel that takes an insert?

Btw, can't find the dial I wanted on a Ministry configuration... I think you had an orange one with an orange strap?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

No, Dave got one of these http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?50,348862,348862.

As Dave said not cheap but if you want to fit Seiko sized bezel legends these are the way to go.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep. That's the one I got. Dave Murphy's a good guy to deal with.

Renato - I'll pm you the place for bezel inserts later (out all day). There's loads of choice of insert styles.

Re: dials. I quite like the very plain new dials... but they don't seem to have all dials in a Ministry.


----------

